# Miniv here is a photo of the Alaska rescue



## Gini (Apr 1, 2008)

I thought you all would like to see a picture of Joyfull now. She is with "lotsocats" Stacy in Benson Arizona. Is she ever a cutie. Stacy and I had her at the Fair program at reid park a year ago and what a good girl she was! She absolutely loved the kids!

CMHR really appreciates all the work you and Larry put into "Joy "picking her up, keeping her for a time. Then, Larry transporting her to Arizona. Joyfull is just one of the reasons CMHR and it's supporters keep going!

She has a wonderful loving home with Stacy, Bryon and "All" the other's. Hopefully Stacy will come on and post pictures of cinamon, Dusty and Joy.

What a trip she made from all the way from Alaska to Arizona!

PSSSSS...... She says to tell everyone she's not preggers, she's just fluffy!!!


----------



## Mona (Apr 1, 2008)

What a little doll!


----------



## Miniv (Apr 1, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!! She looks AMAZING!!!!!!!














Thank you so much for sharing that! I would never have recognized her in a MILLION YEARS!

PS: Have you considered doing a "Before" and "After"? With the explanation of how and why she was given up?


----------



## Gini (Apr 1, 2008)

Miniv

What a great idea! Joy's is a story that needs to be told. From the vet that saved her to the wonderful young lady that tried and then realized Joyfull couldn't take the cold of Alaska. She made the choice to lovingly give her up to CMHR and Stacy. The one thing I can remember is she was taken by the vet from a mucky outside corral with no shelter and in Alaska to boot! I will ask Stacy if she will write something and we will post on the CMHR website with the before and the after pictures.


----------



## smlotsocats (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL! A saw the thread and thought, OH NO! Not another Alaska marathon trip! Joy is doing great, I just body clipped her last week, she was going nuts rubbing her Alaskan coat that she still insists on growing on the fence. She feels great now! Her right rear leg gives her the most trouble, there is something in her hip or stifle that pains her. She prefers the summer heat though so she's starting to feel better again, was trying to buck and rear in her pen the other day! Trimming her damaged rear hooves is not pleasant for either one of us but we get it done! I'll have to post some pics of her "naked" She really isn't that fat!


----------



## minie812 (Apr 2, 2008)

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL MINI


----------



## Miniv (Apr 2, 2008)

smlotsocats said:


> LOL! A saw the thread and thought, OH NO! Not another Alaska marathon trip! Joy is doing great, I just body clipped her last week, she was going nuts rubbing her Alaskan coat that she still insists on growing on the fence. She feels great now! Her right rear leg gives her the most trouble, there is something in her hip or stifle that pains her. She prefers the summer heat though so she's starting to feel better again, was trying to buck and rear in her pen the other day! Trimming her damaged rear hooves is not pleasant for either one of us but we get it done! I'll have to post some pics of her "naked" She really isn't that fat!



KUDDOS to you for all you have done with her.......She looks like a new little horse.



She has obviously blossomed under your love and care!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 2, 2008)

She's a little beauty. I'd love to see before and after pictures too.


----------



## sls (Apr 3, 2008)

She is really cute.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 3, 2008)

She is lovely, I can't get over how much she looks like my lost Treasure (only smaller).


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 3, 2008)

aw

she is very pretty.

i love to hear good news.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow - I can't believe that is the same horse - the one who had such terrible thrush, right? She looks awesome!!!!!!

Liz R.


----------

